# FireBoard Fan - Any Reviews?



## troutman

Been looking around the old interweb and forums for any feedback on the FireBoard fan. Can't seem to find much. I'm about ready to take the FireBoard plunge and need fan control for my WSMs especially. Is their fan working well, anyone got one they could report on? Or should I just hang back and think about getting a Cyber-Q or some other product. Any help/comments appreciated.


----------



## tropics

Search brings up a lot on Fire board 
Richie
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fireboard-review.261541/


----------



## SmokinAl

I have a fireboard & it is a quality therm, I didn't get the fan adapter, cause I have a Guru that has served me well for several years. But if you don't have a Guru or want to use the FireBoard to power the Guru fan, then I think it's one of the best therms out there. And they are always trying to inprove it, by adding new things to it. I hear they are working on a humidity control now, and for any body with a curing chamber this would be a great addition. They are pricey, but you get what you pay for!
Al


----------



## troutman

Thanks Al, that's exactly what I ended up buying, a FireBoard and the BBQ Guru Pit Viper.  It was recommended by some guys I know that use them.  Thanks for confirming the choice !!!

Thanks Richie, I already knew about the FireBoard, it was the fan that I was doing a search on.  Pit Viper it is !!


----------



## Luckywales

Hey Troutman - I'm thinking of making the exact plunge you did.  How is it working out?  Did you end up getting the medium fan?  Lastly...I'm assuming you have to buy the WSM adapter also from BBQ Guru, along with the fan - please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Xendau

I have a 36" long, 20" round smoker. My Fireboard Drive fan cable and their 20cfm fan did fine for my OKJ Factory RF Longhorn.

Here is an image of my first 5 hour cook.


----------



## notquitevegan

There’s a review on one of top searches which discusses the fan drive for Fireboard: https://smokingmeatgeeks.com/wifi-fireboard-review/


----------

